# Motor for new ev car



## Skywalkerkenobi (Aug 24, 2013)

I would like to know if the AC 35x2 -26.26 will power a golf to 100 miles an hour?

Does anyone know how much hp it produce?


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Skywalkerkenobi said:


> I would like to know if the AC 35x2 -26.26 will power a golf to 100 miles an hour?
> 
> Does anyone know how much hp it produce?


I would say it should easily get to 100mph with appropriate gearing. With the 144V 500 amp controllers it has a torque of about 180 ft-lbs out to just under 5000 rpm and a HP peak of 165 at that same RPM. Torque and HP taper off down to 99 HP and 65 ft-lbs at 8000 rpm. I believe the HPEVS Corvette so equipped showed wheel horse power of 155 on the DYNO at EVCCON.

If you use 46 or 48 of the 180 AH CALB cells you would have a sleeper on your hands that should have a max range of around 90 miles.

I think an AC50 with the 144V 500 Amp controlller would also get you to 100 mph. It would just take longer to get there.


----------

